# PPS-Pro Solution Question, Calcium



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

For PPS Pro, the formula that I found contains the following

Macro Solution

In 1 liter bottle:
59 grams K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate)
65 grams KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate)
6 grams KH2PO4 (Mono Potassium Phosphate)
41 grams MgSO4 (Magnesium Sulfate)
Fill with distilled water and shake well. Let sit overnight.

Micro Solution

In 1 liter bottle:
80 grams of CSM+B or equivalent trace element mix
Fill with distilled water and shake well. Let sit overnight.

My question is, does this include everything the plants need in your experience. For example do I need to be worried about adding extra iron or calcium?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

No, you don't need to dose more Fe, plants don't need much. PPS-Pro includes everything plants need except Calcium. Calcium is something you want to have always present but not dosed as frequently as other elements. There is either Ca based substrate or source water with Ca. If you use inert substrate with RO water then CaSO4 will do. 

Add light, Carbon, scissors and &#8230; enjoy.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*



Edward said:


> No, you don't need to dose more Fe, plants don't need much. PPS-Pro includes everything plants need except Calcium. Calcium is something you want to have always present but not dosed as frequently as other elements. There is either Ca based substrate or source water with Ca. If you use inert substrate with RO water then CaSO4 will do.
> 
> Add light, Carbon, scissors and &#8230; enjoy.


So how would you know if you do need Calcium? My substrate is regular gravel and I have no idea if Calcium is present in my tap water.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

A local fish store test kit or City Works water analysis report.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

All public water companies in the US are required to submit water quality reports to consumers once a year. Calcium is included among the parameters reported, as is magnesium. Finding the report can be difficult, but I will bet it exists.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

I found the water quality report and there is no Calcium listed at all. Does this mean, I should be dosing it?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*



George02 said:


> I found the water quality report and there is no Calcium listed at all. Does this mean, I should be dosing it?


I didn't believe you so I checked the report on line. You are right. I'm really surprised. So, you can always telephone them and keep asking until they let you talk to someone who can and will answer.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

So should I be dosing Calcium into my tank?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

Measure the GH. If it is in the neighborhood of 4-6 dGH you almost certainly have enough calcium, but possibly not enough magnesium.


----------



## George02 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*



hoppycalif said:


> Measure the GH. If it is in the neighborhood of 4-6 dGH you almost certainly have enough calcium, but possibly not enough magnesium.


hmmm. OK, I'll do it as soon as I get home and post it. Thanks a lot for all your help.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*

Or you can get Ca and GH test kits at your local fish store and test it yourself. This will give you valuable Ca and Mg levels.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*



Edward said:


> No, you don't need to dose more Fe, plants don't need much.
> 
> Add light, Carbon, scissors and &#8230; enjoy.


Does PPS-Pro has a solution for Iron? If so, How much dosing to use?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS Pro Solution Question*



herns said:


> Does PPS-Pro has a solution for Iron? If so, How much dosing to use?


 Yes, it comes with the #2 TE solution and is dosed at the same rate at 1 ml / 10 gallon.


----------



## Avan Giam (Jun 6, 2006)

I think dumping a handful of coral chips into your filter compartment can help with calcium and magnesium issue. Anyone tried this?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Avan Giam said:


> I think dumping a handful of coral chips into your filter compartment can help with calcium and magnesium issue. Anyone tried this?


 It doesn't work for some plants because of high KH.


----------

